# Russians invade San Antonio



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

MIG-17 at Lackland AFB Airfest 2010









































































More Airfest 2010: http://www.flickr.com/photos/smopho/sets/72157625214402747/


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Bill, those are over the top...Good job!!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! What a super show!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful day.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

For a 50 yr. old ( approx. ) jet I was quite impressed with the Mig. The pilot put on a good show. I have a couple of photos I was planning on posting but will skip the Mig. Yours is much better . Good shots.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

There was a guy out there that would give you a ride in his 2 seater mig for 450 bucks.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> There was a guy out there that would give you a ride in his 2 seater mig for 450 bucks.


Just my luck he would be the guy that likes to fly upside down!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

great shots


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice. Too bad they didn't chase it around with an F-86....woulda made some nice pics.


----------

